# Custom horns for fursuit interest?



## metaldrgn (Jun 16, 2013)

Is anyone interested in custom made fursuit horns?  I would build them in a CAD program and have them printed by shapeways.  I would probably have them shipped to me so I could paint them (would only be black or white for now since that's all I can get in epoxy paint for the moment) before shipping them off to you.  They should be painted because unpainted white parts get dirty quick and the will discolor when exposed to the sunlight.  The black coating option you can get from shapeways is pretty good though and probably wouldn't have to be painted.  They would be strong, hollow, and slightly flexible.  They would have a mating flange to make it easy to glue it to the head.  They wouldn't be good for fursuits you want to do acrobatics in or where they are going to hit stuff all the time.  What would you pay for something like that?  How many are just interested in something like this?


----------



## Teal (Jun 16, 2013)

Examples?


----------



## metaldrgn (Jun 16, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6303906/


----------



## Teal (Jun 16, 2013)

How much would you sell them for?


----------



## metaldrgn (Jun 16, 2013)

Probably around $100. Depends on the size and how much customization it would need. I can add a lot more detail than what's on that example.


----------



## Teal (Jun 16, 2013)

I can have resin horns made for a lot less. What makes this a better deal?


----------



## metaldrgn (Jun 17, 2013)

well you can see it before you buy it and like I said could be totally customized. This is also a LOT lighter because it is hollow and the material is light. Resin is more breakable. It would be for higher quality fursuits.  Here's another example of something I was working on.  not complete.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10861963/


----------



## Teal (Jun 17, 2013)

metaldrgn said:


> well you can see it before you buy it and like I said could be totally customized. This is also a LOT lighter because it is hollow and the material is light. Resin is more breakable. It would be for higher quality fursuits.  Here's another example of something I was working on.  not complete.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10861963/


 Didn't you say in the OP that these aren't meant to get slapped around either?

Customization is a good thing. Though this method is still extremely expensive.


----------



## metaldrgn (Jun 17, 2013)

I did.  It's not them breaking, it's them ripping away the foam or whatever it's attached to.  Like I said, it's more of a high quality product and that is a very rough price.  Models are charged by the manufacturer by the cc and then there would be my commissioning price depending on the complexity and involvement of the model.  Right now I'm just trying to see if there's any interest in it.  I know I'd probably have to get with mixed candy and fursuit makers like that too if I wanted to do it seriously.  I'm waiting to get my 3d printer then I may try printing some of my own stuff which would bring down the price, but also the durability/detail level.  I may experiment with more flexible materials and there would be more colors possibly.


----------



## Teal (Jun 17, 2013)

Maybe you should show off a more complex piece (outside of concept art). For the price this would cost people would most likely be interested in something complex.


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Jun 17, 2013)

I really like the look and smoothness of these, and if I can get my fursona's horns for a good price I may be interested otherwise I may as well just sculpt them myself out of clay since they're so small.

My fursona just has two rounded baby horns and three similar horns/spikes that get smaller in size.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9524743/


----------



## Teal (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey DeryTurtle I think these would work well for horns that size http://www.dreamvisioncreations.com/hoovesandhorns.htm


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Jun 17, 2013)

DVC was my best bet but they're not quite right. My horns are a little stubbier and rounder and the back spikes have a round base like the horns (DVC's are too flat)


----------



## metaldrgn (Jun 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> Maybe you should show off a more complex piece (outside of concept art). For the price this would cost people would most likely be interested in something complex.





That wasn't concept art. It's just an unfinished piece but that's from the design program. I know it's hard to see but the horn itself actually curves around. I think i have one more i can render. I'm still debating doing this after i finish my own fursuit. I'm still working on the last bit of the claw design but still a ways from being done with the suit.


----------



## Teal (Jun 18, 2013)

metaldrgn said:


> That wasn't concept art. It's just an unfinished piece but that's from the design program. I know it's hard to see but the horn itself actually curves around. I think i have one more i can render. I'm still debating doing this after i finish my own fursuit. I'm still working on the last bit of the claw design but still a ways from being done with the suit.


 Either way it's not the physical model.


----------



## metaldrgn (Jun 27, 2013)

That's the point. You can see it before it's printed out. At any rate I finally have my 3d printer and will probably print out some stuff and add it.


----------



## metaldrgn (Jun 27, 2013)

DerpyTurtle said:


> DVC was my best bet but they're not quite right. My horns are a little stubbier and rounder and the back spikes have a round base like the horns (DVC's are too flat)



I'm going to play with my new printer this weekend and I may build something like that to try it out.


----------

